# مخططات تفاصيل تكييف و حريق لبعض المشاريع



## نجم 2007 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مخططات تفاصيل تكييف و حريق لبعض المشاريع الانشائية التابعة لوزارة الداخلية بالسعودية

للاطلاع على باقى تفاصيل المشروع الانشائية و المعمارية و الميكانيكية :

التفاصيل الميكانيكية : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449197.html

الجزء الأول : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446470.html

الجزء الثانى و الخامس و السادس : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446529.html

الجزء الثالث : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446570.html

الجزء الرابع : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446636.html


----------



## نجم 2007 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*تكملة المخططات*

تكلمة مخططات تفاصيل التبريد و التكييف


----------



## البراء سامح (29 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*تكلمة المخططات*

تكلمة مخططات تفاصيل التبريد و التكييف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2014)

فعلا انت نجم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

